# shopping-beratung gesucht



## webhood (11. Dezember 2011)

hi mädels,

sorry auch wenn's hier heisst "ladys only" ich brauch mal eure hilfe!

ich suche für meine frau noch was zu weihnachten und dachte klamotten sind immer gut, also soll ein neues outfit her. nun geben die meisten mainstreamshops da nicht allzuviel her.

vom style her ist maloja eigentlich genau ihr ding und wenns noch zum bike (cube stereo wls 2011) passen sollte, noch besser!

ich dachte eigentlich zuerst an maloja purpurella aber irgendwie finde ich die hose nirgens in s.

ich wäre wirklich über hilfe dankbar.

schon mal besten dank im voraus.

web


----------



## 4mate (11. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ladybikewear.de/Radhosen/Bike-Shorts/Maloja-Purpurella-Damen-Bike-Short-black::1145.html

http://www.google.de/search?q=maloj...osb&fp=3c9a3195a49d43cb&biw=1280&bih=820&bs=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webhood (11. Dezember 2011)

hi,

sorry hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, dass es sich zum einen um die farbe alpine rose und zum anderen nur um ein beispiel handelt.

also um jeden weiteren ähnlichen tipp bin ich weiterhin dankbar.

web


----------



## Chrige (12. Dezember 2011)

Neben Maloja mag ich auch Qloom. Die haben auch ein paar sehr schöne Kleider und auch in rosa:
http://www.qloom.ch/

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## susanne_krebs (20. Dezember 2011)

HI 

Ladybikewear ist göttlich

Einfach schöne, enge und angenehme Sachen

himmlisch, wenn Klamotten dann beim Händler oder Ladybikewear

LG

Susi


----------

